# Buying ECA Tablets



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

HELP !

can anybody reccomend a website that still sells ECA ?

I can not find one more love nor money, SUCKS

Cheers All


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Too late now, I would've thought now mate. Why don't you just make your own?

30mg eph 200mg caf and 300mg asprin get the ephedrine off your source and you can buy the rest OTC.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

IGNORE ANY EMAILS OFFERING EPHS.... THIS IS VERY CLOSE TO A SOURCE POST MATE, UNINTENTIONAL I KNOW..

Jock is spot on the money though, you cant buy legit stuff anymore now its illegal in the US, but buy pure eph and do as the man says.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

In the states you can get primatine tablets and they have ephedrine in it but they are kindof expensive though.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I use thermogenesis from TMOF. Doesnt contain eph, but does contain ma haung which is the herb eph comes from. Supposed to be one of the most potent over the counter fat burners you can buy.

EDIT: tried 2 of them the other day with my lunch and spent all afternoon tripping my t!ts off. Have to say they are certainly very good. lol.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

try this site mate 1fast400.com there in the states and ship tio uk no probs!


----------

